# Hộp Nhựa Đựng Cơm 4 Ngăn HT25 Đế Đen Nắp Trong



## nhuyrvc (21 Tháng năm 2021)

*Hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn ht25* chắc chắn, nhỏ gọn, sang trong chứa đựng buổi ăn trưa thơm ngon sau buổi sáng làm việc căng thằng. Cơm được để ở một ngăn riêng biệt, đi kèm với nó sẽ là các món ăn phụ như rau, thịt, cá, đậu,…Một bữa ăn ngon, đôi khi còn bao gồm cả hình thức. Được đựng trong những chiếc *hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn* đẹp đẽ, chắc chắn, điều này sẽ khiến khách hàng tin tưởng và hào hứng hơn trong việc thưởng thức đồ ăn.





Uư điểm khi *mua hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn* tại RVC :
-Với thiết kế hai màu chủ đạo đen trắng, vừa đơn giản nhưng không kém phần tinh tế.
- Chi phí khá rẻ nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ của sản phẩm đem lại.
- Đặc biệt, thiết kế *nắp hộp nhựa đựng cơm* màu trắng giúp chúng ta có thể nhìn được thành phẩm bên trong và bảo quản được thực phẩm một cách tốt nhất.
- Sức chịu nhiệt của hộp nhựa từ 0- 110 độ C, giúp đựng được thức ăn nóng hoặc lạnh ở mức độ vừa phải.
Công dụng:
*-Hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn giá rẻ* được dùng để đựng các loại thực phẩm , sushi, kimpap, cơm văn phòng, cơm trộn, bánh ngọt, su kem, trái cây cắt sẵn,…
-Hộp nhựa đựng cơm 4 ngăn dùng 1 lần thích hợp cho sử dụng trong quán ăn gia đình, tiệc ngoài trời, cửa hàng thức ăn nhanh, take away




Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
*Công ty TNHH RVC
Địa chỉ: số 11, đường số 7, phường Hiệp Bình Chánh, quận Thủ Đức
Tel: 0283 726 3146 – Hotline 0975 663 984

*


----------

